# Venison Chorizo



## jhamm (Dec 12, 2016)

Okay as outlined below I have made 30 pounds of Chorizo ,3rd batch this year, MY question is is there a method for smoking bulk meat? Id like some smoked flavor in my chorizo  but don't want it in links













File_000 (1).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






23 pounds of Ground Venison













File_000 (2).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






Add 7 Pounds of Ground Pork Shoulder













File_001.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






Add Excalibur Chorizo Seasoning packet and mix













File_002.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






Some Crushed Red pepper flakes for some Kick













File_004.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






Let cool to keep temp in safe range ( Food Safety is important)













File_005.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






Test patty













File_006 (1).jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






Looks good taste Good













File_007.jpeg



__ jhamm
__ Dec 12, 2016






30 pounds of chorizo


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

Are you looking to hot or cold smoke? Either way you should add cure #1 to whatever you smoke. 1 teaspoon per 5# of meat.

If you are looking to hot smoke it I would stuff it into fibrous casings like summer sausage. If you are looking to keep it loose I would cold smoke it.  For cold smoking if you have them I would place Q-mats on your grate and place the ground meat on those. Then add smoke. Keep in mind that you will need to keep your smoker at or below 40°f during the entire smoke. I would smoke for 2-3 hours depending on the type of wood. You can get Q-mats from Todd at Amaze N Smokers. He has several widths and you can order by the foot. Or he now has some precut. Another option would be to smoke your seasonings prior to mixing them in with your meat. Measure out your seasonings, spread on a cookie sheet and smoke for several hours. Mix into the meat.


----------

